# [SOLVED] Inquisitor Kryptman's Gamble (action thread)



## Crimson_fists (Oct 19, 2008)

Many influencial inquisitors have issued a carta extremis against you and have stripped you of your title and forced into hiding as a criminal of the worst kind. Hive fleet Leviathan continues to advance. you and the small squad of Deathwatch that still remain loyal to you have agreed on a plan to sve the imperium. you have gone to the catacombs of planet Carpathia to perform the most dangerous mission you have ever undertaken, you are to steal a living brood of genestealers in a stasis field and return them to your strike cruiser unharmed and realese them into the ork empire of Octavis.


----------



## Discy (Oct 23, 2008)

Quietly waiting the rest of the kill-team to catch up, Simeon Kanor checked his heavy bolter, making sure it had enough ammo. He grinned. "I hope we meet some opposition along the way."


----------



## Col. Schafer (Apr 15, 2008)

"Silence fool!" Said Ian, wondering why he always ended up with triger hapy nutjobs.


----------



## Crimson_fists (Oct 19, 2008)

"Remember that you need to catpure A live brood of the xenos classed as genestealer, destroy all others in your path. Do not fail the emperor" came inquisitor Kryptman's voice over the vox-caster. david nodded to he's squads members towards the empty corridor as he switched off the vox caster. "You heard him, take the genestealers alive, oh and simeon," 
"yes sir?'
"kill ONLY the unwanted xenos, keep your gun in check." simeon nodded in understanding and lead the squad down the cold corridor.


----------



## Discy (Oct 23, 2008)

Nodding in understanding at the Inquisitors orders, Simeon started muttering to himself. " Kill the xenos, don't kill the xenos. No one can ever make up their bloody minds, can they!" Continuing down the corridor, he again checked his heavy bolter. "Lets hope there are some _unfriendly_ xenos freaks down here somewhere!"


----------



## Crimson_fists (Oct 19, 2008)

A slight scratching sound catches the attention the elites, david and simeon catiously crept further down the passage. Blackness was the only thing visible beyond the searchlights, yet all new that the enemy was there.....


----------



## Discy (Oct 23, 2008)

Seeing movement in a dark corner, Simeon trained his heavy bolter at it. Suddenly something jumped out, causing him to reflexly start shooting. Once the dust had settled, there was a Genestealer Hybrid lying on the ground.
"Waste of bolts", he muttered.


----------



## Col. Schafer (Apr 15, 2008)

Ian jumped at the noise. "Quick lets get out of here somthing will have heard that!" he sid in an urgent wisper. Tacking stock of posible escapes from the curent location...


----------



## Crimson_fists (Oct 19, 2008)

running down the corridor, the soles of their boots padding softly on the ceramite floor.
after several minutes of uneventful seconds, the deathwatch came to a mighty door of stone. "romulus, up front and open it, simeon, ian be ready to advance into the next room." with that said he checked to see if he's bolt pistol was properly loaded and gave a quick prayer to the emperor. the rectangular slabs of stone creked as it was slowly pushed open. as the two companions rushed into a large room to take defensive positions, their weapons level.....


----------



## Col. Schafer (Apr 15, 2008)

Ian scanned the room, finding...
(OOC: are you game mastering or should I just say what I find?)


----------



## Crimson_fists (Oct 19, 2008)

(OOOc: say where you think the story should go)
....a raised pedastal in the middle of the room with a tall and bulky figure in black robes. the squad filed in and kept their weapons aimed at the form. it raised a long arm, one wich had sharp claws intead of fingers!


----------



## Discy (Oct 23, 2008)

Seeing the clawed arm, Simeon reflexly shot a single round at the cloaked figure, which dodged ou of the way. Hearing the shot, the chambers resounded with the sound of running feet, as Cultists and Hybrids flooded in.
"Shit!" Simeon cried as hestarted shooting wildly.
OOC: Does the cult have Patriarchs or Broodlords?


----------



## Crimson_fists (Oct 19, 2008)

bolt shells collected on the floor as a rain of death punctured the enemy and left their bodies ripped by bullets. "Fellow elites!" screaming, wanting to be heard over the screeching. "let the stasis grenades fly!" said david releasing he's own. 
(ooc: you guys can put in anything you think will make the story more interesting)


----------



## Col. Schafer (Apr 15, 2008)

Ian Held up his pistol, raping off shits as fast as he could as he redied his chainsword. 
"Dammin! Why are there always so many things to shoot!?" He faced more nids than he could point his gun at, it wasn't a freindly prospect. As one charged into assault with him, he took off its arm with his sword.


----------



## Discy (Oct 23, 2008)

Grabbing a handleful of Stais grenades from his belt, Simeon chucked them at the four Purestrains who had burst in, freezing them in mid-leap. "I got some!" he bellowed as he took out a Cultist who despratly trying to stab through his power armour with a knife.


----------



## Col. Schafer (Apr 15, 2008)

Ian scrambled for the stunned purestrains, hacking as he went. He began swinging his blade in swaths to warn back the cutists, as to establish a perimiter aroud the valuable specimins.


----------



## Discy (Oct 23, 2008)

Seeing a Cultist with a meltagun charging towards Ian, he shot him to bits with the heavy bolter. "Everyone guard the specimens!" he bellowed, smacking a Hybrid away, before stomping on the meltagun, pulverising it.
Looking up, Simeon saw another Purestrain charging towards him, so he threw another Statis grenade, capturing it neatly.


----------



## Crimson_fists (Oct 19, 2008)

the heros formed a defensive circle around the all to inportant specimens as the xenos charged them ferociously. a genestealer with a barbed tongue hanging out leaped at david as he swung he's power sword around, the nid caught him on the side and forced him to the ground in a desperate struggle. he's sword sliced through the nids arm, and it's green blood oozed onto davids armour. in responce the nid screeched in horrible pain, though through the power of the hive mind kept it attacking and managed to slip a sycthing talon into davids thigh as they fought on the stone.....


----------



## Discy (Oct 23, 2008)

Seeing David go down under a Genestealer, Simon dropped his heavy bolter and hauled the 'stealer off him and threw it into a group of Cultists who had been lugging a heavy stubber into the chamber, decimating them. As he captured another Purestrain, he bellowed, "Do you think we have enough?"


----------



## Crimson_fists (Oct 19, 2008)

David thanked simeon (and the emperor under he's breath) and then yelled, "collect the specimens and begin a tacticall retreat back to the surface!" he picked up he's ancient weapons and fired he's bolt pistol into the fray as he went to assist in moving the xenos, while several elites would provide a heavy cover fire. doing so he wondered unintentionally of the inquisitors last words before radio silence, "do not fail the emperor"


----------



## Col. Schafer (Apr 15, 2008)

Ian, Whitsfulling admiring the heavy bolter, began moving backward with a specimin in tow. He wasnt doing much killing so he might as well carry somthing importatant. As it was he was able to rap off a few bolts into the mob, killing several cultists.


----------



## Crimson_fists (Oct 19, 2008)

david dragged a specimen in one hand and fired he's pistol into the still numerous xenos, 'when would they just all die?' he thought and watched as simeon and their other hevy weapon speacialist held the enemy back with a steady and unwavering stream of bolt shells while slowly taking steps back. romulus and several others lay on the floor convulsing rappidly and, already quite dead, with several genestealers ripped through their ancient power armour and desecrated their bodies. david sang a prayer to the emperor for the fallen heroes and it was taken up by the rest of the squad.


----------



## Discy (Oct 23, 2008)

Sneding a few more shots at the xenos, Simeon decided he was sick of wasting bolts, so started chucking frag grenades, killing a dozen Cultists and sending heaps more running for their lives. "Cowards!", he shouted at the Cultists as he picked up a Purestrain under each arm, grunting a little under the weight.


----------



## Crimson_fists (Oct 19, 2008)

The deathwatch members raced down the stone corridor carrying all the specimens that they could. mathias paused and placed down a mine and smiled at davids bloody face when he asked about the delay. "just a little percaution, nothing more." he said and then rushed after the rest of the group, leaving david to eat he's dust who looked into the darkness, and then continued to limp after the elites, he's blood dripping out of the wound on his thigh from when the xeno had stabbed, and creating a line of crimson wetness on the cold stone........


----------



## Discy (Oct 23, 2008)

Seeing David lagging behind, Simeon managed to get both Purestrains under one arm nad picked up David, ignoring his protests. "Sorry sir, but we have to get out now!"


----------



## Crimson_fists (Oct 19, 2008)

david smiled at simeons determination, "Thank you" he whispered to him and tied to not be a big burden to the giant warrior.....


----------



## Crimson_fists (Oct 19, 2008)

An explosion rocketed the stone walls from behind them. The resulting fire of burining corpses gave it a red glow which was visible to the heroes. David looked over to Mathias, whoose face looked both worried and had a hint of 'I told you so'. "Move!" screamed david at the top of his lungs and switched on his vox caster as faint chittering and scracthing came echoced of the walls. "Inquisitor, we have six specimens in tow and are requesing a immediant pick up ship to meet us at the entrance" david spoke into the mouth peice."**Static**Captain, request granted, Valkyrie dropship is in route. Krytman out.**Static**. 
"Our transport is waiting! Let us not be late!" he yelled, inspirering his companions to greater speeds.


----------



## Discy (Oct 23, 2008)

Running out of the tunnel, Simeon saw the heart-warming sight of a Valkyre dropship approaching. Carefuly putting David down, he repositioned the Genestealers. When one of them stirred, he whacked its head on his kneepad. "Keep still!", he murmered as the 'stealer slid into unconciousness.


----------



## Crimson_fists (Oct 19, 2008)

Simeon, Ian, Mathias and the others entered the Valkyre when it landed carrying the precious specimens and David rose to follow them. A rustle from behind had David swing around to find a Lictors feeding tendrils wrap around his face and crush he's skull in a small explosion of blood and shattered bone fragments. The lictor roared as it ripped the limp corpse in half, each half being thrown in a different direction, and charged past the lifeless piles of metal and flesh that had once been one of the imperiums finest defenders towards the valkyre, screeching each step of the way like a devil's laugh.....
(ooc: Ha! I'm gone!)


----------



## Discy (Oct 23, 2008)

Seeing the Lictor kill David, Simeon calmly pulled out his bolt pistol and sent a bolt straight into its head, oblitorating it. Turning to the pilot, he shouted, "Launch! Now!", as dozens of 'nids swarmed out of the tunnel.


----------



## Col. Schafer (Apr 15, 2008)

As the Valkiry lifted off, Ian looked down at the Xenos, his face stony. 
_"We may have compleated the objective, but can we really call it victory when so many Xeno's live to befowl the galaxie?"_


----------



## Crimson_fists (Oct 19, 2008)

"It is a victory for the imperium in the way that the Inquisitor will realease the specimens into the ork empire and give humankind time to rebuild it's armies" claimed mathias, answering Ian's words. Mathias knelt down and offered prayers to the fallen dead to the emperor, he's voice muffled by the screeching wind passing the still open compartment. "Farewell David" Mathias said under his breath.


----------

